
Will Apps Like Prisma Replace Human Artists? - sarim
http://caspy.com/will-apps-like-prisma-replace-human-artists/
======
sarim
Or at the least the demand for Human art. People might say that the genre for
abstract art will still exist. I think googles deep dream has that area
covered. What are your thoughts?

